# Quartet (2 Fl., Ob., A. Sax)



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

This is my first post in this forum; I welcome myself. 

I have forever been an amateur composer, but have never shown my music to anyone (outside of immediate family). This is not really due to fear of being criticized by others, but rather strong self-criticism. Today I decided to just get something out there --a fragment of the Quartet for 2 Flutes, Oboe, and Alto Saxophone I've been working on.

Here it is (the bit at the end is just an 'experiment'):

__
https://soundcloud.com/portamento-361407945%2Fquartet-2-fl-ob-a-sax

Advice, comments, criticism?


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

To me it sounds like a discordant cluster of ill thought tones. I can't say I enjoyed much of anything about it. I noticed no thematic material. I felt nothing from it. Any insights you might give to help me understand what you were going for? At the moment it just sounds like unpleasant mush.


----------



## David OByrne (Dec 1, 2016)

Sounds beautiful to me, I love those cluster chords


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

dzc4627 said:


> To me it sounds like a discordant cluster of ill thought tones. I can't say I enjoyed much of anything about it. I noticed no thematic material. I felt nothing from it. Any insights you might give to help me understand what you were going for? At the moment it just sounds like unpleasant mush.


When I compose, I try to throw out the limited music theory that I know. So, no, you wouldn't find much thematic material or much of anything else that you may look for.



David OByrne said:


> Sounds beautiful to me, I love those cluster chords


Thanks.


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

Portamento said:


> When I compose, I try to throw out the limited music theory that I know. So, no, you wouldn't find much thematic material or much of anything else that you may look for.
> 
> Thanks.


Why do you do that?


----------



## Timothy (Jul 19, 2017)

The piece has been removed?


----------

